# Signature Picture Caption Ideas, Please View!



## Nabors12

This is my first Photoshop job, I want this as my sig. I'm out of ideas for a caption though, any suggestions? Also, what do you guys think?



Click it for a better view


----------



## Nabors12

It's Matt Hughes head BTW


----------



## B-Real

You did a pretty good job of that. Well done.


----------



## WARNING.BOT

Haha thats funny, you should have put GSPs head in the guy he was grabbing haha.


----------



## Nabors12

Evil Ash said:


> You did a pretty good job of that. Well done.


Thanks

Yeah the GSP idea is good


----------

